# Garmin External Power Pack



## pkeenan (3 May 2011)

Just wondering what peoples solution for charging their garmin (or any electric device, phone.. etc.) is whilst on tour? 

I've found Garmin's 'External Power Pack', which would no doubt do the trick - though it's quite pricey, and I'm thinking there must be another method to do this somehow?

I'm running an Edge 500, which cannot turn on and function when in charge-mode. What would be ideal is some sort of device that can 'store up' the charge over a days ride, and then release it when it's attached to whatever it should charge... does such a thing exist? This would allow me to charge up the 'device' (through a hub, most likely) during the day, and then quickly charge the Garmin whilst eating my dinner. Or something to that effect...!

Any experiences (not necessarily garmin) and feedback would be gratefully appreciated, thanks!


----------



## jay clock (3 May 2011)

Veho Pebble? I have one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veho-VCC-A0...MO/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1304434527&sr=8-12

not sure it helps you though.....


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

Cheers for that link Jayclock.
It probably would work with a Garmin . I can squeeze about 15 hours out of my Garmin 205.
If I was use this to top up the power at a lunch stop for example...hmmmmmmm


----------



## pkeenan (3 May 2011)

jay clock said:


> Veho Pebble? I have one of these http://www.amazon.co...4434527&sr=8-12
> 
> not sure it helps you though.....



Certainly is a possibility. Can't see why it might not work with a Garmin... 
Thanks for the heads up! Looks good.


----------



## ColinJ (3 May 2011)

I can't answer your question because that very issue persuaded me to buy a Garmin Etrex instead so I could just swap the batteries if I needed to. (Since my NiMH AAs last about 26 hours and my longest ride to date has been 14 hours, I've never actually had to!)


----------



## StuAff (3 May 2011)

After my experience on the audax I did in January- my 705 started giving me low battery warnings about four hours from home, despite me using it as little as possible (fortunately it hung on!) - I decided I'd want some sort of external power supply, but didn't want to go down the Pebble/Powerchimp type route as it was going to be needed very infrequently, not good for the internal battery among other things. Eventually, got one of these little things, which run off a pair of regular AAs, including rechargeables. Only slight issue- where the USB port is on the 705, no way at the moment to have the cable in when its on the bike. Might bodge something for that. Managed to break the mini USB tip on a test run (had Garmin and battery in my pocket, so connector got bent), but fortunately I had a spare one. Used it on the Bognor FNRttC- or more accurately, the ride up- had the Garmin powered up and connected to the external, itself switched on, in my Carradice. Worked perfectly- the Garmin didn't go into computer connect mode, and the USB kit had no bother keeping it going. Used the Garmin on its mount as normal for the FNR and ride home, 50% power left. 
Should work just as well with a 500....


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 May 2011)

I have just invested in a solution for this very problem.

A [url="http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/schmidt-son-28-dynamo-front-hub-silver-prod479/"]SON 28 dynohub[/url] powering a Pedalpower+ Super-i-Cable. This can charge a device on the go as well as the internal battery for charging something else later when stopped. 

Have yet to use it in anger yet, only got the Super-i-Cable today, but will let you know how it goes in a week or so.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> After my experience on the audax I did in January- my 705 started giving me low battery warnings about four hours from home, despite me using it as little as possible (fortunately it hung on!) - I decided I'd want some sort of external power supply, but didn't want to go down the Pebble/Powerchimp type route as it was going to be needed very infrequently, not good for the internal battery among other things. Eventually, got one of these little things, which run off a pair of regular AAs, including rechargeables. Only slight issue- where the USB port is on the 705, no way at the moment to have the cable in when its on the bike. Might bodge something for that. Managed to break the mini USB tip on a test run (had Garmin and battery in my pocket, so connector got bent), but fortunately I had a spare one. Used it on the Bognor FNRttC- or more accurately, the ride up- had the Garmin powered up and connected to the external, itself switched on, in my Carradice. Worked perfectly- the Garmin didn't go into computer connect mode, and the USB kit had no bother keeping it going. Used the Garmin on its mount as normal for the FNR and ride home, 50% power left.
> Should work just as well with a 500....



Even better Stu.
That would be perfect for my 205.
A quick blast on that during a stop would give a nice top up.


----------



## patch_ny (4 May 2011)

Hi there. I'm very curious to hear about your experiences with the Super-i-Cable. I'm about to pick up my SONdelux wheelset this weekend, and am looking at the e-werk versus the Super-i-Cable. However, there isn't too much info on the latter... Thanks!





middleagecyclist said:


> I have just invested in a solution for this very problem.
> 
> A SON 28 dynohub powering a Pedalpower+ Super-i-Cable. This can charge a device on the go as well as the internal battery for charging something else later when stopped.
> 
> Have yet to use it in anger yet, only got the Super-i-Cable today, but will let you know how it goes in a week or so.


----------



## yello (4 May 2011)

Whilst I would be very interested in the e-werks (it looks a little more of a professional product than the super-i-cable, imho) , I think both a too pricey for my purposes.

On my 305, I use either an Energiser ToGo moble phone charger (takes 2 AAs, got it from ebay), OR a similar US unit that takes 4 AAs... the name evades me at the moment. Both are cheap and cheerful and do the job.

Edit: the US one is a Gomadic


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I can't answer your question because that very issue persuaded me to buy a Garmin Etrex instead so I could just swap the batteries if I needed to. (Since my NiMH AAs last about 26 hours and my longest ride to date has been 14 hours, I've never actually had to!)



I can't seem to get more than 10-12 hours intermittent out of my NiMH's in a Vista HCx. What brand are you running?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2011)

yello said:


> Whilst I would be very interested in the e-werks (it looks a little more of a professional product than the super-i-cable, imho) , I think both a too pricey for my purposes.
> 
> On my 305, I use either an Energiser ToGo moble phone charger (takes 2 AAs, got it from ebay), OR a similar US unit that takes 4 AAs... the name evades me at the moment. Both are cheap and cheerful and do the job.
> 
> Edit: the US one is a Gomadic



DC Rainmaker, triathlete, gps guru and gadget nerd suggests similar here


----------



## pshore (4 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I can't seem to get more than 10-12 hours intermittent out of my NiMH's in a Vista HCx. What brand are you running?



I've got a Dakota 20 that takes AA's. Last year when I toured I was getting about 16 hours (or two days riding) out of a pair of 2100 NiMH.

But through winter they would only go for 10 mins before giving up so I discovered Energiser Ultimate Lithium (disposable) as a solution. They seem to go on for ages so I am going to give them a go on tour this year. 

The biggest eater of batteries seems to be the electronic compass, followed by the backlight. Turn those suckers off!


----------



## ColinJ (4 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I can't seem to get more than 10-12 hours intermittent out of my NiMH's in a Vista HCx. What brand are you running?


They are some Vapex 2,700 mAH cells I bought from 7DayShop.com. Garmin claim about 100 mA consumption without the backlight so 24 hours or so is about right. 


I have the original bottom of the range yellow Etrex. I never use the backlight.


----------



## middleagecyclist (16 May 2011)

patch_ny said:


> Hi there. I'm very curious to hear about your experiences with the Super-i-Cable. I'm about to pick up my SONdelux wheelset this weekend, and am looking at the e-werk versus the Super-i-Cable. However, there isn't too much info on the latter... Thanks!



Have just posted a little review and pics of the PedalPower+ Super-i-Cable on my blog. 

Hope it is useful.


----------



## andym (16 May 2011)

pshore said:


> I've got a Dakota 20 that takes AA's. Last year when I toured I was getting about 16 hours (or two days riding) out of a pair of 2100 NiMH.
> 
> But through winter they would only go for 10 mins before giving up so I discovered Energiser Ultimate Lithium (disposable) as a solution. They seem to go on for ages so I am going to give them a go on tour this year.



Yes but unless you're planning on going somewhere really cold why not save money (and be kind to the planet) by sticking with the rechargeables?


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> Eventually, got one of these little things, which run off a pair of regular AAs, including rechargeables.
> Should work just as well with a 500....



Just a quick update.
After testing Stu's charger in my Garmin Edge 205 and found it worked perfect. I ordered myself one a few days ago and received today.
A nice little gadget for taking on long rides to top up your Garmins.


----------



## arallsopp (23 May 2011)

GregCollins said:


> I can't seem to get more than 10-12 hours intermittent out of my NiMH's in a Vista HCx. What brand are you running?




Momentarily off topic, but this doesn't sound right, mate.

I get at least double that, and use the green/red Uniross 2100mAh NiMH Low self discharge ones here: http://www.batterylogic.co.uk/nimh/aa-rechargeable-battery.htm

The principle thing for me is the low self discharge bit. I use the GPS fairly rarely (the FNRttC, and maybe the odd social in between) and suspect I lose more charge through chemistry than drain. A pair of 2100s will normally last me for a good 26 hours riding, spread over about a month. That said, Adam loaned me some 2700s on a recent FNRttC, and I put about 450 miles on them before they started flagging 'low'.

I bought the eTrex because battery technology just gets better and cheaper, whilst an individual (proprietary) battery gets simultaneously worse at holding a charge and harder to replace. AAs for me, all the way. 

For a real shocker, try whatever variety of Energizer is currently packaged with the greatest number of superlatives and lightning strikes. IIRC, I changed the batteries once during LEL, and that was 100% routing with intermittent backlight.


----------



## yello (23 May 2011)

ianrauk said:


> After testing Stu's charger in my Garmin Edge 205 and found it worked perfect. I ordered myself one a few days ago and received today.
> A nice little gadget for taking on long rides to top up your Garmins.



A couple of questions, if I may...

- their website says if offers 'half to once' recharging of a gps device. How does it perform on an Edge? I reckon "half to once" would give a range of around 22 to 30 hours use. 

- the recharge tips, how big are they? My single issue with my Geomadic charger is the size of the tip - I have to push the Edge mount slightly off centre when the recharge tip is in to avoid it resting against the handlebar stem and being at an angle into the Edge USB port... I want to avoid stressing the USB port if possible. 

- the velcro mount, if you have it; is it effective and is it included in pack?


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2011)

HI yello.
Well I haven't used it in anger yet as I only received it today.
I just ordered the charger and a single small usb cable only.

My Edge 205 last about 12+hours on a full charge. So if I use this for an hour or so on a cafe stop on a FNRttC it will last me
the trip home easy. I would think you could get 20+hours easy.

Stu should be able to give you more information as if I remember rightly he ordered the whole kit and caboodle.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (23 May 2011)

arallsopp said:


> Momentarily off topic, but this doesn't sound right, mate.
> 
> I get at least double that, and use the green/red Uniross 2100mAh NiMH Low self discharge ones here: http://www.batterylo...ble-battery.htm
> 
> ...



It must be the standing time self discharge that is doing me. If I use my Extrex (rare backlight no compass) on a weeks worth of commutes (I like to log the stats), including the odd long way home that is about 10 - 12 hours use. No way will it go through a FNRttC or even a leisurely 100km after that without a battery swap with the ones I'm using.

Though I suspect the classy batteries I bought are now in a Sky+ remote somewhere indoors! 

and, moans wails grinds teeth, my charger is now flagging one pair of my AA's as 'bad'.


----------



## StuAff (23 May 2011)

yello said:


> A couple of questions, if I may...
> 
> - their website says if offers 'half to once' recharging of a gps device. How does it perform on an Edge? I reckon "half to once" would give a range of around 22 to 30 hours use.
> 
> ...




On the ride from Pompey up to the smoke for the Bognor FNRttC, running off freshly charged Duracell 2650 mAh cells, it powered the Edge for the whole seven hours with no problem. I had everything in the Carradice up to that point. For the ride itself and my trip home, I just used the Edge as normal- 50% power showing.
With my Android phone, managed about 25% extra charge with the phone running (inc data & GPS usage) before it gave up the ghost.
The tips are standard ones for this type of device (I managed to break the one in the set right after I got it, fortunately I had one from a wind-up charger). Not tried using it on the bike, have a feeling it wouldn't fit with my stems.
No velcro in my pack.


----------



## yello (23 May 2011)

StuAff said:


> The tips are standard ones for this type of device (I managed to break the one in the set right after I got it, fortunately I had one from a wind-up charger). Not tried using it on the bike, have a feeling it wouldn't fit with my stems. No velcro in my pack.



Cheers for that.

The tip I have with an 'Energiser-to-go' extender is narrower than the one with the Geomadic and it fits well with the Edge on the mount. I can't do a straight swap sadly, the latter's got a 3.5mm jack, the former a 2.5 hence it being narrower. I'm still pfaffing around trying to sort cable and connectors to enable me to use either, as and when, with the minimum of fuss.


----------



## ColinJ (23 May 2011)

ColinJ said:


> They are some Vapex 2,700 mAH cells I bought from 7DayShop.com. Garmin claim about 100 mA consumption without the backlight so 24 hours or so is about right.
> 
> I have the original bottom of the range yellow Etrex. I never use the backlight.


I should have added that I always recharge my batteries the night before long rides so any self-discharge is minimal by the time I use them.


----------



## pshore (23 May 2011)

andym said:


> Yes but unless you're planning on going somewhere really cold why not save money (and be kind to the planet) by sticking with the rechargeables?



Convenience to be honest. More capacity, less weight to carry.

If on a trip longer than one week, the capital investment in rechargables gets questionable unless you buy a charging solution which is another product to buy. I have no idea if buying a few disposable batteries along the way for a once a year trip is any worse for the environment than buying a charging product. 

The better solution for the environment is to not buy superfluous gadgets in the first place.


----------



## yello (23 May 2011)

pshore said:


> The better solution for the environment is to not buy superfluous gadgets in the first place.



:lol; I like that! (Hope it was a throw away recyclable remark btw  )


----------

